
Swiss to Vote on Universal Basic Income - jes
http://www.acting-man.com/?p=44981
======
mimo777
If I have 5 apples, and I want 10 cents for each, and there are 10 people with
10 cents who want one, a rational actor will raise the price to maybe 20
cents. Now if I, Mr. SJW go and give everyone an additional 10 cents, I still
have 5 apples, so the same thing will happen. You can't create value by just
magicking money into existence, so what's going to happen is that all 10
people will have 5 cents taken from them, the taker will spend 4 cents on
himself and buy 2 apples to give to two people and blame the rational actor
for raising prices. A more realistic example is that one person has 80 cents,
two others have 6 cents, then 2 for the next 3 and 1 for the next two and the
last two people have zero. A socialist will come along and promise apples for
all and take 90 percent of person 1 through three's income and spend 70 cents
on himself and divide the remaining 12 cents on the lowest 4 and still not be
able to buy apples because of the price, so they will confiscate the apples
making the apple seller stop pick apples and then no one will be able to eat,
like Venezuela, and then the apple producer/retailer will be jailed and killed
because he is mean.

------
herbst
Swiss here. I doubt it will come trough, seems that the dominant media outlets
are spreading fear about this topic which will almost always results in a no.

Personally i would love it, but it opens some strange questions i thought i
would never had to ask myself.

If they give me that amount whatever what, and my current job would reduce my
income for that sum it would simply not be worth it for me to go working
anymore.

I earn some cash on the side and could easily grow that income when i had the
time. That plus the amount they would give me is more than enough to live plus
i have 100% free time. How would i not do that?

I am glad 2500 chf is far from enough for most people else this idea could not
work out at all.

~~~
herbst
It may is relevant to add that we need some kind of solution.

Switzerland is not a industry country, we dont have a lot of valueable
resources, we are a service based country and this is breaking down more and
more.

There is simply no demand anymore for a lot of professions and really skilled
people have a hard time to find jobs. I think we as society realized that this
may is actually a good thing and now try to find solutions.

